# Last Trip before Harvey with Tidal Surge



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Well fishing was getting right up on my end of the bay and now its not looking good. The fishing for us lure guys was turning on bigtime. The fish seemed to be getting in a pattern. When Split Tails wouldn't get them you could tie on a Maniac Mullet and get the bites. They were schooled up in deep water and the wells were starting to pay off good. Here are some pics from Wednesday trip. Last one I had before the weather set in. I have some openings so if you want to go see what fishing with Tidal Surge Lures is all about give me a shout. When the weather clears we will be back at it.
Thanks
Captain Shawn Hebert
[email protected]


----------



## jterryh (Jul 3, 2011)

*great timing*

Captain Hebert,
Seems your choice of timely advertisement could be questioned hwell:


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice catch Captain Hebert. Nice looking specks too.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

terryh50 said:


> Captain Hebert,
> Seems your choice of timely advertisement could be questioned hwell:


Capt Hebert is one of the best guys I know. I'll vouch for his integrity any day.

Great first post by the way. That kind of garbage should be sent as a PM if sent at all.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Yea first time I've been able to get on here since storm. Not sure what that means but oh well. Looks like we're gonna be down for a while after this. I haven't even been on water since storm I imagine we're done for a good while. We sure wasn't expecting it to go like this. If everyone is like me we're tired of cutting Sheetrock out of friends and family's homes. Looking forward to hunting season getting here now. I will go out on water in a few weeks when all the work gets caught up and look around. May have to take up cat fishing for a while. Haha. Take care.


----------

